# West Texas Trip



## James H (Dec 17, 2008)

I am planning a trip to West/Central Texas this spring(May-June) and am starting to plan out my trip.  If anyone would like to meet me there I would be happy to have some locals to talk with.  I am going for both bugs and reptiles.  My wish list is below.  I will be collecting some bugs and mainly photographing herps. If there is a better time of the year for my target species please let me know.

Bugs:

Diplocentrus diablo
Diplocentrus lindo
Diplocentrus whitei
Pseudouroctonus reddelli 
Centruroides vittatus 
Vaejovis waueri
Vaejovis chisos
Vaejovis intermedius 
Phyllovates chlorophaea
Aphonopelma hentzi

Herps:
Trans-Pecos Ratsnakes 
Lamp. triangulum annulata 
Lamp. triangulum celaenops 
Micrurus tener
Sistrurus catenatus
Crotalus lepidus
Agkistrodon contortrix
Siren intermedia texana


----------



## Kacey Jennings (Dec 18, 2008)

i replied to this on ATS


----------

